# Petsmart "Trainer" gives me advice..vent



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

So, I took Tim for our weekly shopping at Petsmart and he was being his usual perfect self. No pulling, minding his own, being sweet.

The PetsMart trainer happens to be between classess..and I have watched a few! He just yells at the dogs...its pure chaos! Nice gentleman, but totally clueless!

Anyway, he stops to say "hi" and notes that Tim has on a prong. Well, He says no way should this dog be on a prong. He is too well behaved. I mean, he didnt even bat an eye when the other dogs were lunging at him. He says he should be only on a nylon flat collar.

I thanked him for his compliment and told him the reason he is so well-behaved is that I have worked with him and the prong keeps him safe from the crazy dogs that frequent Pets Mart. He , of course, insisted I should never use a prong and that it is a bad way to train. 

I had to excuse myself and keep shopping! Whatever!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I would have put him on the spot and asked him why it was a bad way to train. I find that the majority of people that are against prongs and similar training devices actually don't have a clue how or why they work. Good for you for being able to walk away.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ditto! - ask him why they are not a good option. (and also if he has ever used one)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Too funny....always blows my mind that people think calm dogs should be on flat collar only. It apparently doesn't occur to them that the reason they are so well behaved and trained is BECAUSE they are on the prong collar....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PetSmart doesn't let you use a prong when training do they? Or is this Petco that I'm thinking of. 
I remember one of those chains not selling them and against them as a training collar. 
I would also have asked him his reason for his opinion. 
But then again, I probably would not want to waste my time, and just walk away from it too. 
I have the same opinion as him concerning a choke chain slip collar, it is a collar I don't think should be sold and has no use in training "no dog should be on a choke chain"


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If the dog is well behaved, what's the problem with the prong? 
If anything, it just sits there more comfortably, does less damage to their fur (at least in my opinion) and allows air flow that a flat nylon wouldn't... Not that nylons are that awful, but if you're comparing the two...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> PetSmart doesn't let you use a prong when training do they? Or is this Petco that I'm thinking of.
> I remember one of those chains not selling them and against them as a training collar.
> I would also have asked him his reason for his opinion.
> But then again, I probably would not want to waste my time, and just walk away from it too.
> I have the same opinion as him concerning a choke chain slip collar, it is a collar I don't think should be sold and has no use in training "no dog should be on a choke chain"


Petsmart doesn't allow them, but both chains sell them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why are people shocked when a petsmart/co trainer approaches them? That's their job.  And 99% of the time they same something that the person doesn't agree with. It is what it is...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't really shop at either of those stores...I don't like the food sales reps either. 
I always cringe and bite my tongue when walking by and overhear their sales pitch. If they confront me I just say I feed raw and it stops them from saying more.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Why are people shocked when a petsmart/co trainer approaches them? That's their job.  And 99% of the time they same something that the person doesn't agree with. It is what it is...


I can honestly say they've never approached me with anything other than compliments and petting of the dogs, asking their name...etc...

Curious which petsmart this was OP?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't really shop at either of those stores...I don't like the food sales reps either.
> I always cringe and bite my tongue when walking by and overhear their sales pitch. If they confront me I just say I feed raw and it stops them from saying more.


I had a great time listening to a petsmart employee stumble through an explaination to a customer about why grain in dog food it ok....it had to do with wolves eating seeds and nuts and "stuff" in the winter when there wasn't as much prey around.....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Rerun said:


> ....it had to do with wolves eating seeds and nuts and "stuff" in the winter when there wasn't as much prey around.....


I may not know much about anything, but isn't winter the season that seeds and nuts *don't* grow? LoL


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Our PetsMart trainers are great. Although official PetSmart policy is No Prongs, she doesn't mind when used correctly. She's been training professionally for over 9 years, so its not like she is some min wage employee just stuck in the position. There is also a new guy coming in who was a military dog trainer...

Not all PetsMarts are the same, so don't judge all of them by that one...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> I may not know much about anything, but isn't winter the season that seeds and nuts *don't* grow? LoL


Maybe the collect a stash like squirrels.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

It was the Noblesville Petsmart that I frequent for socialization and toys!
I wasnt shocked the "trainer" stopped, just annoyed that he had to voice his opinion. Considering my dog is much more well behaved than the dogs he trains. 
About raw...Tim loves to eat raspberries off the shrubs and acorns too! Not so sure about acorns being a good idea either, but he snarfs them up before I can always stop him.

I am sure there are some good Petsmart trainers too! This guy is just not that great!


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

probably should stay away from acorns. what i learned today from "dual survival" (tv show) and a little researchis that the skin around the acorns are poisonous.


----------



## vhrocks323 (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually work at Petsmart as a cashier, and the 2 trainers we have are both pretty dang smart people when it comes to dog training. I've never seen them confront a customer randomly like that about their collars or training techniques though...especially when the dog is well behaved! I love one of my trainers dog...she's taught her dog so much stuff, including "tell me a story." When she says those words her dog starts making this adorable noise, like he's actually telling you a story!! :laugh:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't really shop at either of those stores...I don't like the food sales reps either.
> I always cringe and bite my tongue when walking by and overhear their sales pitch. If they confront me I just say I feed raw and it stops them from saying more.


This didn't work so well for me. When I was shopping an employee asked me what I was feeding. At the time it was raw. She then told me a shouldn't feed raw because there were new studies showing that when the dog likes a child they are passing along bacteria from the meat and children are getting really sick. I told her I didn't have kids and she then proceeded to tell me that I may still encounter kids so I shouldn't feed it. At that point I told her it was my choice and walked away. 

I also heard another associate tell a customer that you couldn't train a dog after 2 years of age because they were set in their ways and wouldn't respond to training


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> This didn't work so well for me. When I was shopping an employee asked me what I was feeding. At the time it was raw. She then told me a shouldn't feed raw because there were new studies showing that when the dog likes a child they are passing along bacteria from the meat and children are getting really sick. I told her I didn't have kids and she then proceeded to tell me that I may still encounter kids so I shouldn't feed it. At that point I told her it was my choice and walked away.
> 
> I also heard another associate tell a customer that you couldn't train a dog after 2 years of age because they were set in their ways and wouldn't respond to training


I just about DIED laughing. There is only one petsmart I will visit. The one trainer is great, stops by to ask how me and shenzi are doing, and make small talk about his new dog. This was the trainer that allowed my dog to come into beginner training WITH a prong WITH knowing all the commands already to socialize her, and she was a PIA the first few classes! The other trainer won't even approach me, knowing I know more than her which was proven when she walks up STARING at my dog in the eyes and I ripped her apart. The Royal Canin sales lady won't come near me after I ripped a strip into her. I'll make my petsmart experience more enjoyable by making sure morons know not to approach me with their pre-programmed talking that they don't even understand!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Deathmetal said:


> I just about DIED laughing. There is only one petsmart I will visit. The one trainer is great, stops by to ask how me and shenzi are doing, and make small talk about his new dog. This was the trainer that allowed my dog to come into beginner training WITH a prong WITH knowing all the commands already to socialize her, and she was a PIA the first few classes! The other trainer won't even approach me, knowing I know more than her which was proven when she walks up STARING at my dog in the eyes and I ripped her apart. The Royal Canin sales lady won't come near me after I ripped a strip into her. I'll make my petsmart experience more enjoyable by making sure morons know not to approach me with their pre-programmed talking that they don't even understand!


For clarification I meant to write "lick" a child not "like" a child, but I'm sure you knew what I meant . I asked her who did these studies but she conveniently couldn't remember


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Waaaayyyy back in the day I worked as a Petsmart trainer to put myself through college. 

Here's the problem with Petsmart training:

1. They will hire just about ANYONE that has any kind of experience with animals/dogs. For instance, there was a woman I worked with that was a professional hypnotist that apparently trained racoons to play the guitar for animal acts (I swear to god I'm not joking). She had NO dog experience, but was hired as a trainer because she had animal experience. Sooooo, some people might have a good experience at Petsmart because the trainer has had a lot of dog obedience experience, or have a BAD experience because their trainer teaches racoons to play the guitar. 

2. The policy is that they are only allowed to teach ONE technique: positive with no prongs. We all know that a dog needs to experience positive and negative reinforcement and we all know that prongs work wonders when used correctly. When I worked there, I sneaked the use of prongs but got "talked" to once because the regional trainer "popped" in and caught me. 

**When you consider that 90% of the trainers have little to no experience training dogs (other than the written test and observation phase they have to go through with Petsmart) and that they are using only *one* technique on *EVERY* dog, it's no wonder it has the reputation for being silly.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Hillary_Plog said:


> . For instance, there was a woman I worked with that was a professional hypnotist that apparently trained racoons to play the guitar for animal acts (I swear to god I'm not joking).


I gotta say, I would love to see that :rofl: Did she hypnotize them to get them to play???


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

When I went to buy a prong collar, I was told not to use them because the collar would "rip a dogs throat out, including the tubes the dog uses to breath and eat, and anyone who uses one should be turned in for abuse.
I said "thank you very much for that information, its called a trachea and esophagus," and I proceeded to buy the collar and then go have a talk with the manager.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a lady follow rocky, me, and my mom around petsmart saying "he better be up on his shots!!! He better have ____. does he have it? Where did he get the shot? Banfield is so much better than that place." and on and on. When rocky sneezed she told us we needed to go to banfield immediately because he obviously had an upper resp. Infection. 

She followed us for over ten minutes until my mom said "can I have your name so I can let the store
Manager know you are harassing us?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I used to get chatted up by the trainers almost every time I went in. I even went to a couple of the free "seminars" they give. Now, I never see either of the trainers. Do you think I hurt their feelings when I laughed at them? Or was it because I used the word "moron" when talking to their boss?

I miss them - laughter is good for you!!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I will agree that every Petsmart deserves to be judged individually, and there are probably some decent trainers out there.

My own experience, with a puppy class, was to ask for a refund after attending 3 of 8 "classes." The trainer was rude, mean, and yelled.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When Sinister was younger we were approached by a trainer at petco that told me he needed to be put into obediance classes asap before he becomes aggressive. :laugh:

Sinister was just calmly sitting next to me while the employee said that!

Sinister is 2 years old now and a HUGE baby. :wild:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think where ever you go with your dog, someone is going to approach you with some sort of advice. I always listen, only because perhaps 1% of what is being said may make some sense, or make me go 'hmmmm'. But it doesn't mean that I have to follow the advice given. 

Most of the time the longer you allow a person to talk the more you realize what they really do know (or not know).


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I think where ever you go with your dog, someone is going to approach you with some sort of advice. I always listen, only because perhaps 1% of what is being said may make some sense, or make me go 'hmmmm'. But it doesn't mean that I have to follow the advice given.
> 
> Most of the time the longer you allow a person to talk the more you realize what they really do know (or not know).


The good-old bike-shed effect:
Walk into a group and tell them you are planning to build a nuclear power plant - every person in the crowd will understand that he/she does not know nearly enough about building a nuclear power plant and will not give opinions or advice... then walk into a group and tell them you are planning to build a bike-shed. A bike shed is seemingly simple enough that every person in the crowd will assume they are an "expert" in bike sheds and will tell you what materials you should use, how you should build it, etc etc. It's the same with dog training. Dog training is simple enough (in their mind) so that everyone can have the confidence in their knowledge on a basic level and will try to throw in their 2-cents any chance they get.


----------



## vhrocks323 (Apr 6, 2011)

Quick question, what exactly makes the prong collar so beneficial? Does the dog listen to you much more or something? My puppy has a regular nylon one, but man when we go somewhere he likes to TUG!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

vhrocks323 said:


> Quick question, what exactly makes the prong collar so beneficial? Does the dog listen to you much more or something? My puppy has a regular nylon one, but man when we go somewhere he likes to TUG!


The prong collar is a correction collar and a good training tool to correct a dog for doing something it has already been taught not to do. 

Since you said puppy, I assume your dog is young, spend the time now to teach him not to tug and then maybe introduce the prong when he is older and understands that he is not supposed to tug but does anyway.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Just another reason I prefer the privately owned pet stores in my area.
If you live in the Pierce County area of Washington state, check out my list on Yelp:
Places Dog Owners Should Check Out. - Spanaway


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

vhrocks323 said:


> Quick question, what exactly makes the prong collar so beneficial? Does the dog listen to you much more or something? My puppy has a regular nylon one, but man when we go somewhere he likes to TUG!


Put a prong on your own neck and have someone pull back (seriously) then try the same thing with a nylon and you'll have a much greater understanding of why a prong is more humane than a correction with a different type of collar. 
...it's basically the difference between being corrected by a chop to the throat or hands around your neck. Neither one is really pleasant but a chop to the throat is more of an injury than a correction.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

jax's mom said:


> put a prong on your own neck and have someone pull back (seriously) then try the same thing with a nylon and you'll have a much greater understanding of why a prong is more humane than a correction with a different type of collar.
> ...it's basically the difference between being* corrected by a chop to the throat or hands around your neck.* neither one is really pleasant but a chop to the throat is more of an injury than a correction.


lmao!


----------



## vhrocks323 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Put a prong on your own neck and have someone pull back (seriously) then try the same thing with a nylon and you'll have a much greater understanding of why a prong is more humane than a correction with a different type of collar.
> ...it's basically the difference between being corrected by a chop to the throat or hands around your neck. Neither one is really pleasant but a chop to the throat is more of an injury than a correction.



haha, nice way to put it. makes more sense now though! I always wondered what was the best "training collar" because the choke chains don't seem that great, and the nylons are obviously not best. I've never done much with prong collars though. They look so painful when you look at them! But evidently it isn't any worse than the dog choking himself from the nylon lol


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I once was approached by a trainer, though apparently not working for petsmart. Told me he only got puppys at 4-5 weeks so they didn't develop pack mentality, and went on about how HE was the master. I died a little inside that day.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> For clarification I meant to write "lick" a child not "like" a child, but I'm sure you knew what I meant . I asked her who did these studies but she conveniently couldn't remember


I did know you meant 'lick'. And the proper arguement is that salmonella can be found in the poop if they eat raw. The proper arguement on that statement is that there are traces in it anyways and what is a child doing playing in poo.
I'm still laughing, BTW.


----------



## ALDuke (May 15, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> I may not know much about anything, but isn't winter the season that seeds and nuts *don't* grow? LoL


Not agreeing with them, but when most nuts are growing they are in a tree and out of reach.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

This is not agreeing that wolves eat nuts, but many nuts -- chestnuts, walnuts, pecans, etc.) fall to the ground when ripe and can be eaten by animals if they choose. (Wish the nuts did stay on the tree as I have to pick up a gazillion chestnuts every fall and no one around here likes them). In fact I don't know of any nuts that do stay on the tree to be picked that way like fruit. Issue would be if the particular animal could get through the shell or hull -- for e example, I would like to see an animal crack a black walnut hull. Have no clue if wolves eat nuts or not but deer do eat some nuts I believe.


----------



## Dixie May (Jun 20, 2011)

*Petsmart Graduate*

Dixie will graduate from the Petsmart Puppy Class on Tuesday here where we live! It's been a great experience for us & the employees always treat us with respect. We were a little nervous at first just because at 8 weeks old Dixie was already the size of other, older dogs but we were immediately assured that they would tailor the class to fit our needs. It's been fantastic and it saddens me that they are so different across the nation. 

I can honestly say Dixie would not be as well behaved today at 3 months if we hadn't had gone! Don't knock 'em all!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

ponyfarm said:


> It was the Noblesville Petsmart that I frequent for socialization and toys!


Noblesville!? Ha! Ponyfarm, I thought you lived in Southern Indiana. Guess I was off.


----------

